# Solved: KDC Certificate - Do I need one?



## rweiland (Jan 13, 2011)

I switched over to MS Server 2008 R2, and am getting a KDC Certificate invalid error on my event logs. If I delete the old one, do I need to have a new one? What is the function of this certificate?

Thanks in advance for your responses!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Not unless you use smart card or similar authentication. You must have installed certificate services.


----------

